# Llumar Platinum tint Titanium ZHP



## eyeguy (Apr 29, 2004)

I just got back from a short stint in Monroe, Louisiana, where I dropped in our fellow 'fester Lance. If you've followed the tint threads here, you've probably seen posts by Lance as somewhat of a source on tint, with a family history in the business and well over 20 years personal experience tinting cars.

Anyway, I saw his car (had to drop by since I was local and he also has a TiAg ZHP) and the tint job he did on it himself. Pics are listed in this thread:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65794

It looked even better in "person" than in the pics with the Llumar Platinum 35 all around. It has just a slight metallic tinge to the tint which looks great against the silver, and not ricey at all. And a very nice shade all around. I was so impressed that I asked if he'd do my car - on the condition that he would do it personally and not hand it off to one of his employed tinters. He said he'd be happy to do it himself and gave me a fantastic deal.

So, due to scheduling constraints and transportation issues, Lance personally drove me back to work after I dropped off my car. Looking at the job later that night, it was beautiful almost all the way around. No bubbling, and guys, the dot matrix interfaces were perfect everywhere. I say "almost" not because I wasn't happy with it - it looked great; but being the anal perfectionists most of us here on the 'Fest are, I noticed ONE SMALL area with some trapped dust flecks at the top of the front passenger window. Now a trapped dust particle here or there is inevitable, but I called Lance back that evening and told him. He apologized and immediately offered to re-do that window the next day. Again, due to my schedule (I was tied up all day and set to leave to return to New Orleans that evening), Lance offered to drive over, left his BMW (giving me his keys in case I needed to go somewhere) with me, and picked up my car. He returned it a couple of hours later uneventfully, with a stunningly redone window.

I'll try to post pics soon. I'm working on one or two other small cosmetic mods - I put in the hard black Euro First Aid kit cases under both front seats yesterday for some extra storage space (an aside - if you've read the FAK posts - get the 6 mm metric tap and M6 x 12 hex head screws - I did and the install was a piece of cake) and I'm mounting a custom Euro plate on the front.

Soooo... if you're anywhere near Monroe Louisiana and want to tint your car, I'd highly recommend Lance's shop - ProTech Concepts. 'Festers responded to his tint pics with comments like "nice DIY", but this really isn't a do-it-yourself - his shop does tints, audio, etc, and he's done lots of BMW's. Anyway, a plug for you Lance - amazing job on the tint and thanks for going above and beyond on the service for a fellow Bimmerfester.


----------



## Bimmer4life (Aug 14, 2004)

Looks great, I want to tint mine, I have the same color car as you. The only thing I don't like about tint is sometimes if it's too dark it makes it hard to see at night. But your's looks just right not too dark, is that 35 all around? Is 35 the lightest color. I want to get tint but don't want the dark where I can't see at night.


----------



## Lance (May 14, 2004)

Glad you liked it, thanks for the compliment.

   

Lance


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Bimmer4life said:


> Looks great, I want to tint mine, I have the same color car as you. The only thing I don't like about tint is sometimes if it's too dark it makes it hard to see at night. But your's looks just right not too dark, is that 35 all around? Is 35 the lightest color. I want to get tint but don't want the dark where I can't see at night.


The 35 refer to the percent of visible light that the film will allow to go through. The lower the number the darker the tint. 35% VLT appears so be used by many states as the lowest you can go on your side windows. Please also note that there are other things that affect the appeance of a film such as reflectivity, color of the interior, etc.

If you really want to see how your car is going to look you need to look at an identical film and not just rely on 2 films that have a 35% VLT rating. Look at my sig. I also have a 35% film and it has a different look. Metallic films are claimed to interfere with radar detector, the antenna embedded in your rear window, Nav, etc. so that is why I went with a ceramic film. So a film is just not a film.


----------



## Lance (May 14, 2004)

LDV330i said:


> Metallic films are claimed to interfere with radar detector, the antenna embedded in your rear window, Nav, etc. so that is why I went with a ceramic film. So a film is just not a film.


I have done many 3 series cars and have yet to have a complaint about interferance. The only problem we ever had with metallic film is with perimeter sensors on alarms we did. The metallic film kept the signal from getting outside the vehicle.

I would recommend not going with ceramic (Dyed) films especially anywhere in the south because (1) they don't stop as much heat and (2) they "fade" and will not hold their color,..example "purple film". And believe me, "all" tint metallic or not will fade. It just that dyed films will fade much faster. Metallic films fade only a small amount and you will never see it, unless you have to redo a window in your car. We rarely sell dyed films here anymore unless the customer just doens't want to spend the money so we give them a 1 year warranty.

Hope this helps.

Lance


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

Lance said:


> I have done many 3 series cars and have yet to have a complaint about interferance. The only problem we ever had with metallic film is with perimeter sensors on alarms we did. The metallic film kept the signal from getting outside the vehicle.
> 
> I would recommend not going with ceramic (Dyed) films especially anywhere in the south because (1) they don't stop as much heat and (2) they "fade" and will not hold their color,..example "purple film". And believe me, "all" tint metallic or not will fade. It just that dyed films will fade much faster. Metallic films fade only a small amount and you will never see it, unless you have to redo a window in your car. We rarely sell dyed films here anymore unless the customer just doens't want to spend the money so we give them a 1 year warranty.
> 
> ...


This is interesting. Why is it that ceramic tint is seen as hi-end? A very reputable tint shop near me exclusively uses it (Huper Optik). I'm considering using it as well and I am concerned with reception with AM/FM radio, alarm, and Navi which I have on my 3'er.

Thoughts?


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Lance said:


> I have done many 3 series cars and have yet to have a complaint about interferance. The only problem we ever had with metallic film is with perimeter sensors on alarms we did. The metallic film kept the signal from getting outside the vehicle.
> 
> I would recommend not going with ceramic (Dyed) films especially anywhere in the south because (1) they don't stop as much heat and (2) they "fade" and will not hold their color,..example "purple film". And believe me, "all" tint metallic or not will fade. It just that dyed films will fade much faster. Metallic films fade only a small amount and you will never see it, unless you have to redo a window in your car. We rarely sell dyed films here anymore unless the customer just doens't want to spend the money so we give them a 1 year warranty.
> 
> ...


I am now confused. :dunno:

My understanding was there are 3 kinds of film: polyester dyed films, metallic films, and the ceramic films.

Polyester dyed films are the cheap cr*p you get when you go for the $99 tint special. They will fade and turn purple. They also usually come with no more than a 1 year warranty.

The next step are the metallic films. In this grouping you can find different qualities and different performances. Here in Houston the price range for those installed is from $169 to $299. These do come with a lifetime warranty against fading and bubling. Just to give an idea for example FormulaOne has 3 lines of metallic film (different pricing for each line)and 1 polyester dyed film (Classic). http://formulaone.com/data.html

The premium class of film is the ceramic film. As far as I know there are only 2 products in this category: the Huper Optik (the founder of this class) and introduced early this year by FormulaOne the Pinnacle film. Here in the Houston market these films run between $400-$500 installed. They come with a lifetime warranty against fade and bubling. This is some text some Huper Optik's website http://huperoptik.com/Ceramic.asp?cat=NaviAuto.inc&Industry=Automotive:

Ceramic Performance 
Hüper Optik® Ceramic films are 100% metal-free, 100% dye-free and will not demetallise nor fade. Unlike dyed or metallised films, Hüper Optik® spectrally tuned ceramic films offer superb heat rejection properties without compromising visibility, have low reflectivity and will not appear shiny. A natural view is maintained both day and night.

I decided to go with a true ceramic film because of the concerns, true or not, about radio, radar, etc. interference. Since I was also thinking that down the road of also getting satellite radio and that the antenna would be installed in the rear shelf I did not want to risk any issues with a metallic film. If there was an issue, changing out films would be an additional expense and have the high risk of screwing up your defroster lines in your rear window.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Lance said:


> I would recommend not going with ceramic (Dyed) films especially anywhere in the south because (1) they don't stop as much heat and (2) they "fade" and will not hold their color,..


ceramic tints are BETTER at heat resistance from everything I've read


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> I am now confused. :dunno:


Join the club. Now I don't know what to think as I was all ready to head over and get the HO put on my car!


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

Lance said:


> I would recommend not going with ceramic (Dyed) films especially anywhere in the south because (1) they don't stop as much heat and (2) they "fade" and will not hold their color,..example "purple film".


I have never heard of ceramic film having this characteristic. from everything i have heard, Huper Optik has NO dye, so your statements are a bit confusing.


----------



## Lance (May 14, 2004)

Ok here we go...

First of all let me apoligize for comparing ceramic film to dyed film. I now know what we're talking about. I forgot about this film, which was introduced to us a couple of years ago as some great new film that was going to revolutionize(spelling?) the film industry.  This company uses the excact same process to make their film as every other company does. The process is called "sputtering" which involves the breakdown of metals, which in this case is called "ceramic" which in fact "is" a metal  into micro particles and then bonded to a polyester film through the use of electromagnetics, atoms , ions...and I think this company calls it "reactive plasma process" or something like that. They had to call it something different, but it's the same process. I've actaully seen this done. The machine is huge with a little glass window to look into as the film passes though. All you see is the film and a bright light because the particles are microscopic.

Of course there is another process called "Metallizing" in which the metal is actually melted until it is vapourized then deposited onto the film. These films are mainly commercial films that are extremely reflective.

Now don't get me wrong here, I'm not trash talking this process or film. But like I said before all films will fade eventually. Whether it be 1 year or 10 years, which is the warranty against fading with this Ceramic film,...it's going to happen. Sorry but I don't see paying $300 - $400 more for a tint job :yikes:. Yeah, it would be great to get $500 for a tint job but the difference in films is not there. The heat resistance is virtually the same as Llumar's Platinum Plus,... Ceramic 20=67% Platinum Plus 18=65%.

Of course I remember DTI(Deposition Technology) made a film about 20 years ago just to tint the owners car. It was sputtered film but they used 24k gold in it. They said if they ever sold it it would run around $10 a sq. ft.(not installed), and that was 20 years ago!! (Hmmm,...I may have just disclosed how old I am!!!) :eeps:

Hey and LDV330i, as far as the satellite antenna I put mine in my 3rd brake light housing,.. just an idea for ya. Also you can swing over to tintdude.com and join in on the forum there. There are tinters over there as well that can help you decide which film is best for you. :thumbup:

Lance


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Lance said:


> Ok here we go...
> 
> First of all let me apoligize for comparing ceramic film to dyed film. I now know what we're talking about. I forgot about this film, which was introduced to us a couple of years ago as some great new film that was going to revolutionize(spelling?) the film industry.  This company uses the excact same process to make their film as every other company does. The process is called "sputtering" which involves the breakdown of metals, which in this case is called "ceramic" which in fact "is" a metal  into micro particles and then bonded to a polyester film through the use of electromagnetics, atoms , ions...and I think this company calls it "reactive plasma process" or something like that. They had to call it something different, but it's the same process. I've actaully seen this done. The machine is huge with a little glass window to look into as the film passes though. All you see is the film and a bright light because the particles are microscopic.


 :wow:I though I was confused before, I am now double or is it tripled confused, I do not know anymore. :bawling:

Could you please quote your sources for claiming that HO Ceramic and FormulaOne Pinnacle films are indeed metallic? This totally contradicts the statements that HO makes that their film is metal free and which I quoted in my previous post.



Lance said:


> Now don't get me wrong here, I'm not trash talking this process or film. But like I said before all films will fade eventually. Whether it be 1 year or 10 years, which is the warranty against fading with this Ceramic film,...it's going to happen. Sorry but I don't see paying $300 - $400 more for a tint job :yikes:. Yeah, it would be great to get $500 for a tint job but the difference in films is not there. The heat resistance is virtually the same as Llumar's Platinum Plus,... Ceramic 20=67% Platinum Plus 18=65%.


 HO claims that my HO30 film has a infrared rejection of 85%. I guess that is what you are calling heat resistance. The HO20 is claimed to have a 91%. The highest FormulaOne claims for any of their films is 61% for their Comfort 15 film. So unless HO is posting incorrect information, it appears there is a significant difference.


----------



## Lance (May 14, 2004)

LDV330i said:


> Could you please quote your sources for claiming that HO Ceramic and FormulaOne Pinnacle films are indeed metallic? This totally contradicts the statements that HO makes that their film is metal free and which I quoted in my previous post.


http://huperoptik.com/SmarterChoice.asp?cat=NaviAbout.inc

Second paragraph down, states "metal oxy-nitrite" which is in fact,...metal. I went to a seminar a few years back and this was brought up there.



LDV330i said:


> HO claims that my HO30 film has a infrared rejection of 85%. I guess that is what you are calling heat resistance. The HO20 is claimed to have a 91%. The highest FormulaOne claims for any of their films is 61% for their Comfort 15 film. So unless HO is posting incorrect information, it appears there is a significant difference.


We in the film industry don't go by the infrared rejection numbers anymore becuse the range of wavelengths are too wide. There is no standard way to measure it because of the wide array of the electromagnetic spectrum. Too far or too close you will get different reading. Of course they are going to be higher than the "solar energy" numbers. So we, in the Film Industry go by the "Solar Energy Rejection" %. I think the Platinum Plus 35 had a infared rejection of around 78% if I can remember right. But as far as the Solar Energy % they are pretty close, as you can see on either company's website.

You seem to have a great knowledge of window film. By no means am I down playing your tint job. I am sure it was done professionally and looks great! I'm just trying to help these guys (or gals) by giving them all the options available to them. I could go off in my history of window tint but I don't want to put anybody to sleep here.  

Lance


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Lance said:


> You seem to have a great knowledge of window film. By no means am I down playing your tint job. I am sure it was done professionally and looks great! I'm just trying to help these guys (or gals) by giving them all the options available to them. I could go off in my history of window tint but I don't want to put anybody to sleep here.
> 
> Lance


Please do not take my questioning as necessarily doubting your information or your opinions. Unfortunately there is too much disinformation being dished around that it is very hard to tell the truth. I like to be an informed consumer and did a lot of research in trying to arrive at a decision. When you get comments like "do not get the Huper Optik film because your visibility will be impaired because that film has an orange peel texture and everywhere they try to adhere it to a curve surface the film will turn cloudy from the stress. But if you install my FormulaOne Pinnacle film you will not have those problems." Well I did not have any of those problems. A healthy discussion/conversation is always welcomed where factual information can be discussed/exchanged. :thumbup:


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

Lance (and whoever else wants to chime in),

This thread over at tintdude.com kind of concerns me about Huper Optik:

http://www.tintdude.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=9890&hl=huper+optik

I was pretty much sold on it until I read that thread. I have GPS Navigation and I also listen to AM radio (for sports talk!). Interference is foremost on my mind and I'm finding all kinds of information over at tintdude.com and here regarding which films are best for no interference. Even if non-metallic films hinder the reception only slightly, then that is enough for me to bag the whole project as the GPS Navigation is more of a priority for me than tinting. I guess that goes the same for my AM reception as well since I listen to sports radio all the time too.

Are there any films that you can recommend that offer 0% interference? It seems that even Huper Optik isn't full proof. Are the non-metallic films full proof? This is a very confusing topic but thanks for any advice though!


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Yes, there is a lot of disinformation going around out there about tinting. It all starts with the various tint manufacturers pumping up various aspects and qualities of their latest products. Considering the scientific sounding numbers and percentages that get thrown around, it's amazing how unscientific these tests and comparisons really are. Many manufacturers manipulate their tests to give their tints even the slightest apparent advantage over competitors.

That being said, there are some hard facts that you can know for sure about tint. When tint film first came out, it was in the form of dyed films. The problem with dyed film, especially the older ones, is that they tend to fade after extended exposure to the sun. This gives you that nasty washed out, purple appearance that you often see on older cars with tinted windows.

Next came metalic tints. Metallic films are created basically in one of two ways: (1) Vacuum deposit (often given the misnomer "metallized") and (2) sputter-coating. The latter is the more common approach today as it is more economical to make and also allows for thinner film. These tints are great because they don't fade and their natural reflectivity allows them to reject a lot of heat. One problem is that they tend to cause interference with radio reception, satellite reception, radard detector range, etc. Whether or not this is an issue and the extent to which it is an issue depends on the type of tint you get and how your car is set up.

Not to get too confusing, but you also have hybrids, which are combination dye and metallic. These are more resistant to fading, but don't give you that overly reflective look that some straight metallic tints have. They are also cheaper than quality metallic tints.

The latest thing to hit the film industry are ceramic tints. The two major ones are made by Huper Optik and FormulaOne (Pinnacle). Essentially, a ceramic compound is applied to the polyester foundation in the same sputter process as the metal is in the metallic tints. Lance, I respect you as a tinter, and it looks like you've done good work, but ceramic tints do not fade because, like metallic tints, there is nothing there to fade. Exposure to the sun affects dyes over time, but not the metallic or ceramic compounds.

However, I too have heard that Huper Optik's ceramic compound contains metal. Regardless, the problem with Huper Optik, and the reason that I chose to avoid it on my car, is that ceramic can be highly conductive. In fact, it is often used for just that purpose. This is exactly what you want to avoid when trying to minimize interference with radio reception, satellite reception, and even radar detector range. I've heard of numerous complaints from people who've had their vehicles tinted with Huper Optik, and it seems that this is the reason why.

FormulaOne, on the other hand, and I'm not trying to plug them, was expressly made to minimize conductivity and interference, and I've never heard of any problems. It has slightly lower heat rejection numbers that Huper Optik, but not really significant. As far as appearance goes, it is pretty difficult to tell the two apart. You can see how it looks on my car here. I've had no problems with radio reception, satellite reception (my satellite antenna is on the inside on the rear package shelf), etc. As far as heat rejection, it was a noticeable difference here in the Houston summer (35% on the sides; 15% on the rear window).

In the end, it all depends on your needs, and what you prefer in terms of appearance. Sorry for my verbosity, and I hope this helps.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

solsurfr said:


> Lance (and whoever else wants to chime in),
> 
> This thread over at tintdude.com kind of concerns me about Huper Optik:
> 
> ...


 When I left the gym tonight I checked my e-mail (via my cell phone) and saw your post. Just for you  I decided to forgo listening my tunes on my MP3 changer to test my AM reception. This is the most time I have spent listening to AM radio. I scanned all the frequencies and all the stations came in strong with no interference. I was even able to clearly listen to a station from Dallas, 250 miles away.:wow:

Please note that you may not be guaranteed to free of interference with AM radio with the Pinnacle film. See this post from a fellow boardmember who has Pinnacle film on his car and has AM reception issues.

There was another film that I considered because it was also not metalized. That was the Madico CharcOOl, not to be confused with the Madico CharcOAl (cheapo cr*p). http://www.madico.com/AutoSpecs.htm Unforturnately I was unable to find anybody in Houston that carried it.


----------



## Lance (May 14, 2004)

TLudwig said:


> Lance, I respect you as a tinter, and it looks like you've done good work, but ceramic tints do not fade because, like metallic tints, there is nothing there to fade. Exposure to the sun affects dyes over time, but not the metallic or ceramic compounds.


I'm not trying to start an on going discussion here but like I stated before, "All film will fade eventually" Metallic,dyed, ceramic ,lunar moon rock tint,..etc.... it WILL fade. You can even look on their (Huper Optik) website and they give a 10 year warranty on fading. We used to do test all the time with window films by putting them in the sun in a sealed container and seeing how fast they would fade. But I guarantee, if you take a car that has been tinted with any film, no matter who's it is, and let it sit out in the sun, peel the tint off and place it next to some new film,...it will be a different color. Paint jobs, factory tinted windows, carpet, wood, upholstery, hair, skin, moon rocks...etc,etc,etc, will fade!!!

Now for a little tint history. Sorry Ludwig but you made me do it.

Tint first came about in 1956 in the form of a liquid. My father and another gentleman by the name of Mr. Freeze(yes this is his real name) invented liqiud tint for the U.S. military to put on fighter jet canopy's. That's how it all started. Liquid tint was applied to windows using a machine that my father developed. He then began selling to dealers across the U.S.

Then a company called Martin Processing(Llumar) started to use a film that they had already been developing for other purposes, for window film applications. This film had no adhesive, so you had to spray the adhesive onto the film itself, it was quite messy. At this time we(my father's company-Sun Protective) were tinting cars with liquid tint. Yes it was a pain in the [email protected]# but you could mix up the tint and make it any shade you wanted. Of course the top of the window was always lighter than the top because of the flow method used in the application. For the back window we had to back the car up on huge ramps to make the glass more vertical so the tint would run down evenly.

Then Martin Processing(MP) came out with the glue already on the film with the use of a release liner, the method still in use today. We were then able to tint the side windows of vehicles with film, but liquid tint still had to applied to the back windows because heat shrinking had not been invented yet! Then not far after that came the Metalized film and the sputtering process which is still used today.

Yes tint manufacters are always trying to create hype by coming out with some new film that is supposed to be the newest and greatest thing out. They use current processes but call it a different name but all in all it's pretty much the same stuff. I've been tinting windows since 1976 so I've seen and used just about every tint out there. Yes film has come a long way since the 60's!! The next big change for tinting will come with the polarized tint. This film is not far from being a reality. You'll be able to adjust what ever darkness you want with the turn of a dial.(it's already being tested) Maybe the 2010 3-series will come with it,..!!!!  

Once again I really didn't want to bore you all with this tint trivia, but I just wanted to clarify a few things.

Thanks,
Lance


----------



## Lance (May 14, 2004)

LDV330i said:


> There was another film that I considered because it was also not metalized. That was the Madico CharcOOl, not to be confused with the Madico CharcOAl (cheapo cr*p). http://www.madico.com/AutoSpecs.htm Unforturnately I was unable to find anybody in Houston that carried it.


Good thing u didn't,...can you say Madi"clear"

Sorry old tint joke.


----------



## Lance (May 14, 2004)

solsurfr said:


> Lance (and whoever else wants to chime in),
> 
> This thread over at tintdude.com kind of concerns me about Huper Optik:
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I have had no dealing with the navigation problems on these cars, but according to LDV330i he has had no problems with the AM reception. Of course the AM/FM antenna is on the outer side of the tint and the navigation is on the inside so there might be a problem with it.

Hope this helps.

Lance


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Lance said:


> I'm not trying to start an on going discussion here but like I stated before, "All film will fade eventually" Metallic,dyed, ceramic ,lunar moon rock tint,..etc.... it WILL fade. You can even look on their (Huper Optik) website and they give a 10 year warranty on fading. We used to do test all the time with window films by putting them in the sun in a sealed container and seeing how fast they would fade. But I guarantee, if you take a car that has been tinted with any film, no matter who's it is, and let it sit out in the sun, peel the tint off and place it next to some new film,...it will be a different color. Paint jobs, factory tinted windows, carpet, wood, upholstery, hair, skin, moon rocks...etc,etc,etc, will fade!!!


Yes, I have to agree, all tint will fade sooner or later. I was just making the point that ceramic shouldn't fade any faster than metallic, and neither will show any noticeable fading characteristics under average conditions for as long as most people have their cars.



Lance said:


> Now for a little tint history. Sorry Ludwig but you made me do it.


Yes, I asked for it :angel: 



Lance said:


> Tint first came about in 1956 in the form of a liquid. My father and another gentleman by the name of Mr. Freeze(yes this is his real name) invented liqiud tint for the U.S. military to put on fighter jet canopy's. That's how it all started. Liquid tint was applied to windows using a machine that my father developed. He then began selling to dealers across the U.S.
> 
> Then a company called Martin Processing(Llumar) started to use a film that they had already been developing for other purposes, for window film applications. This film had no adhesive, so you had to spray the adhesive onto the film itself, it was quite messy. At this time we(my father's company-Sun Protective) were tinting cars with liquid tint. Yes it was a pain in the [email protected]# but you could mix up the tint and make it any shade you wanted. Of course the top of the window was always lighter than the top because of the flow method used in the application. For the back window we had to back the car up on huge ramps to make the glass more vertical so the tint would run down evenly.
> 
> ...


Wow, very interesting stuff. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:

So are you still in the film industry or is this more of a side thing for you? Sounds like it's a family thing...


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

LDV330i said:


> Please note that you may not be guaranteed to free of interference with AM radio with the Pinnacle film. See this post from a fellow boardmember who has Pinnacle film on his car and has AM reception issues.


So did MrE end up getting Pinnacle and having problems with it? Because from that post, it just loooks like he had problems with whatever metallic tint he got from F1.

If so, I need to qualify my recommendations of the Pinnacle tint.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

TLudwig said:


> So did MrE end up getting Pinnacle and having problems with it? Because from that post, it just loooks like he had problems with whatever metallic tint he got from F1.
> 
> If so, I need to qualify my recommendations of the Pinnacle tint.


 Me bad. :bawling::slap:

I read the post too quickly. It appears that the F1 metallic film was giving MrE AM reception problems. He was going to attempt to solve his problem by replacing it with the Pinnacle film. I have searched through his posts subsequent to that one but it does not appear that he has posted a follow up to share if the Pinnacle film did resolve his issue.


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

:wow: What an explosion of information here! I'm on tint overload! Thanks for all your responses. It looks like I'm just either going to chance it with tint or just drop the project because of my fear of losing my navi and am radio.

Like I mentioned, www.sunsationalsigns.com, is a local company in my area who are supposedly one of the best tint shops in the philadelphia area. They exclusively use Huper Optik and have been tinting since the 70's. I guess I'll just have to give them a call and get their take on it.

But I'm still unclear on non-metallic tints. Are they 0% interference proof? For example, is Llumar AT (or similar) the way to go if I want real protection for my navi and am radio? It's quite a bit cheaper so I also don't want to sacrifice in quality. :dunno:


----------



## Lance (May 14, 2004)

TLudwig said:


> So are you still in the film industry or is this more of a side thing for you? Sounds like it's a family thing...


Yes,..still in it, along with my father,...and sister!


----------



## eyeguy (Apr 29, 2004)

*Holy crap...*

Wow...I started this thread days ago and it seemed quiet for a while. I was hoping to post some pics of my newly tinted car but if you've been following the news the lighting just isn't right for pics here in Biloxi, MS where Hurricane Ivan is about to come right up my A$$. I have just evacuated to home in New Orleans where winds are ONLY supposed to be 80 MPH with 10 inches of rain in the next 12 hours (I wanted to go further west but I-10 was literally a parking lot) and I have to ride it out here. Anyway, I just wanted to sign on quickly and apologize for no pics yet - I'm about to shut down and unplug the computer for 24-36 hours. All highways into and out are now closed and a citywide curfew goes into effect in 25 minutes. Sorry Lance for any bombardment but it all seems constructive and we're getting some nice extra education on tinting. I'll sign on again tomorrow if I have power - good luck to everyone in Ivan's path. Later-


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> Me bad. :bawling::slap:
> 
> I read the post too quickly. It appears that the F1 metallic film was giving MrE AM reception problems. He was going to attempt to solve his problem by replacing it with the Pinnacle film. I have searched through his posts subsequent to that one but it does not appear that he has posted a follow up to share if the Pinnacle film did resolve his issue.


 Well to muddy up the water some more. In this post the author claims that Formula 1 Metalic film (not sure which of the 3 available) does interfere with his AM reception but has not affected his Nav. The same issue is describe in this post but with a different brand of metal film. 

Does anybody know where the NAV antenna(s) is/are located? Some people are saying they are in the A pillars and that is why them seem unaffected by metallic film.


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> Well to muddy up the water some more. In this post the author claims that Formula 1 Metalic film (not sure which of the 3 available) does interfere with his AM reception but has not affected his Nav. The same issue is describe in this post but with a different brand of metal film.
> 
> Does anybody know where the NAV antenna(s) is/are located? Some people are saying they are in the A pillars and that is why them seem unaffected by metallic film.


I've heard the antennas are in A pillar as well. I've also heard the trunk. I called a local tint shop (www.sunsationalsigns.com) and they quoted me $265 for Huper Optik for my car. I found that unbelievably low which made me quite skeptical. I may pay them a visit and talk with one of their tinters.

:dunno:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

solsurfr said:


> I've heard the antennas are in A pillar as well. I've also heard the trunk. I called a local tint shop (www.sunsationalsigns.com) and they quoted me $265 for Huper Optik for my car. I found that unbelievably low which made me quite skeptical. I may pay them a visit and talk with one of their tinters.
> 
> :dunno:


 I have been really suprised how much tinting prices vary across the country. In this post a price for Formula One Pinnacle of $264. The asking price here in Houston is $500. This poster in California claims he paid $300 for HO.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Sorry *Eyeguy* that we have thoroughly hijacked your thread. 

Hope Ivan did not give you too much trouble.


----------



## eyeguy (Apr 29, 2004)

LDV330i said:


> Sorry *Eyeguy* that we have thoroughly hijacked your thread.
> 
> Hope Ivan did not give you too much trouble.


 :thumbup: No problem - we survived the storm just fine. In fact, after what was apparently the largest evacuation of New Orleans in recorded history (estimates of 1.2 million people evacuated from the greater metropolitan area), we sustained barely a scratch in the big picture. It seems Florida (again) and Alabama ended up catching the brunt of it. Anyway, I'm learning alongside everybody else here about tints, so please carry on...


----------



## FAR (Jul 21, 2004)

Guys,
Please put me out of my misery, even after reading most of the above posts I am still confused. My receipt slip says that I got SolarGard 35%, does anybody know what that is? I paid $270 thru the dealership for it and to me it looks awsome.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

FAR said:


> Guys,
> Please put me out of my misery, even after reading most of the above posts I am still confused. My receipt slip says that I got SolarGard 35%, does anybody know what that is? I paid $270 thru the dealership for it and to me it looks awsome.


 Unfortunately SolarGard 35% does not completely describe the product. SolarGard produces many lines of films with different names. Check their website.Their only 35% is from their Non Reflective Series, NR35. As if the waters are not muddy enough this is what SolarGard says about their film:

_*The Solar Gard line of non-reflective (NR) automotive window films is a time-tested favorite. This conventional line offers a subtler tint than the high performance films and includes three popular series: True Grey, Charcoal and Grey. NR films are perfect for cars with defroster-embedded diversity antenna systems, as well as cellular and GPS systems. :dunno:*_


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

FAR said:


> Guys,
> Please put me out of my misery, even after reading most of the above posts I am still confused. My receipt slip says that I got SolarGard 35%, does anybody know what that is? I paid $270 thru the dealership for it and to me it looks awsome.


 If you indeed got NR35 film than what you got was a polyester dyed film and that is why they are able to claim no interference with the embedded antenna or NAV. This would be confirmed if you only got a 5 year warranty. The HP (High Performance) films are metalicized and come with a lifetime warranty. This is the wording from the SunGard site:

_Expect Limited Lifetime Coverage with your purchase of professionally installed HP Quantum, HP Titanium, HP Bronze, HP Charcoal or True GreyNR Grey or NR Charcoal films._ _films. And, Limited 5-Year Coverage is good with our professionally installed NR Grey or NR Charcoal films._


----------



## FAR (Jul 21, 2004)

Thnaks for the info. You are correct, I looked and it only has a 5 year warranty. Maybe I should have done my homework before getting it. Oh well to late now!


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> I have been really suprised how much tinting prices vary across the country. In this





LDV330i said:


> post a price for Formula One Pinnacle of $264. The asking price here in Houston is $500. This poster in California claims he paid $300 for HO.




I emailed a local tint shop near me who is very reputable and they responded to me with this:




> CERAMIC TECHNOLOGY TO DEVELOP THE FILM IS REALLY WHAT THEY MEAN





> WHEN THEY SAY CERAMIC TINT AND IT WILL NOT WORK WITH YOU YOUR AM RADIO BUT IS NO PROBLEM WITH YOUR NAV. THE FILM YOU WANT IS MADICO, IT HAS A LIFETIME WARRANTY (EVEN TO NEVER FADE) IT IS THE FILM WE USE ON ALL MERCEDES, BMW'S, AUDI'S AND A FEW DIFFERENT AMERICAN MODELS. COST IS $275. TAKES ABOUT 4 - 5 HOURS AND YOU CAN ROLL YOUR WINDOWS UP AND DOWN WHEN YOU PICK UP. <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 /><st1:State>


</ST1</st1:State>
<st1:State><ST1</st1:State>
<st1:State><ST1What do you think?</st1:State>


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

solsurfr said:


> I emailed a local tint shop near me who is very reputable and they responded to me with this:
> 
> [/color]</ST1</st1:State>
> <st1:State><ST1</st1:State>
> <st1:State><ST1What do you think?</st1:State>


This is not the same shop you had posted before, Sunsational Signs, because their website gave the impression that they only dealt in Huper Optik.

I still do not undertand when people do not give a complete description of the product they offer. Madico is just the brand name that offers many lines of film. In Madico you should be looking at the CharcOOL line, not the CharcOAl line (Cheap). Charcool is the line that is claimed to not interfere with radio, NAV, etc. It is non metallic. Check out the Madico website,http://www.madico.com/Automotive.htm.


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> This is not the same shop you had posted before, Sunsational Signs, because their website gave the impression that they only dealt in Huper Optik.
> 
> I still do not undertand when people do not give a complete description of the product they offer. Madico is just the brand name that offers many lines of film. In Madico you should be looking at the CharcOOL line, not the CharcOAl line (Cheap). Charcool is the line that is claimed to not interfere with radio, NAV, etc. It is non metallic. Check out the Madico website,http://www.madico.com/Automotive.htm.


Actually, it is the same shop. They must carry Madico because that is what they told me. They said they specifically tint bmws, mercedes, and audi's with Mardico because of the interference factor. They quoted me $275 for it. The original quote, which I thought was for HO, was probably for the Mardico. I have an appointment Wed morning with Sunsational so I'll get the skinny then. I'll make sure it's CharcOOL also. Thanks.


----------

